
Ad software maker OpenAds girds to take on Google - gibsonf1
http://www.reuters.com/article/internetNews/idUSN1231267320070613
======
zach
Its new name is one of the best-kept secrets on the web, because it's a fairly
recent rebrand of Max Media Manager, which itself was a fork of phpAdsNew,
etc. This is very well-done PR, but I'm not sure there's an actual story
there.

Still, I went with RevSense because it has per-day units. It seems pretty
worthwhile.

~~~
joshwa
You sound like you've looked at a lot of packages...Is there a good roundup
anywhere?

Still looking for a network that will let me as a publisher pass keywords at
load-time on a per-user basis, to serve contextual ads on a dynamic site,
based on user-generated content...

~~~
zach
Sadly, I haven't found a good roundup yet. Everyone seems to use phpAdsNew or
MMM. I'm frankly surprised at the lack of innovation in this area, given the
growth in niche-market websites.

Why is there nobody that simply hosts an ad server for you for a monthly fee?
They don't even have to handle the payments, just having them act as an
independent analytics provider would be plenty. In the age of S3, this is way
easy stuff. Come on, someone do this!

